# BBQ Today?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What's going on the grill today folks?


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Chicken, and it was awesome, if I do say so myself!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I dont remember, the beer is going down great though!


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Chicken wings! not quite as satisfyingly crispy as deep fried but its a great alternative method of cooking them.

Got some anchor bar sauce to do em up right. and some were marinated in jerk seasoning.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Got some pork chops waiting for their moment in the sun right now. If all goes well, they'll be hanging with corn, mac & chess and some mashed potato action on the plates. Milk for the kids, some Lynchburg Lemonade for their daddy (again, if all goes according to plan). Doesn't sound like we'll be getting too much bbq weather the next couple of days.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Pork Ribs. Have been marinating for about 20 hours. No sugary mangacake stuff....these ribs are being done European style. If you guys are nice I will post the marinate recipe sometime...:smile-new:.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sausages! 
 .


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Chicken breasts with an Indian spice rub.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Strip loins on the new grill. We have steak about twice a year, so it will be a nice treat.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Jerk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mario said:


> Pork Ribs. Have been marinating for about 20 hours. No sugary mangacake stuff....these ribs are being done European style. If you guys are nice I will post the marinate recipe sometime...:smile-new:.


I like the way you type. And you seem like a really nice person. 

can I have the recipe now?


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Chicken breasts - and they were gooooooood.....


John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

shoretyus said:


> Jerk


that looks really good.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> What's going on the grill today folks?


Started with some bacon wrapped scallops, then moved on to split jumbo shrimp, shell on. Brushed with garlic butter, of course. This was while my fillet mingnons were resting, perfect med rare, crusted with MTL steak spice. Fresh bacon bits fried in a tin on the top rack for the ceasar salad while the shrimp finished. A nice Sauvingon Blanc to start with the scallops, a couple of German lagers while grilling, and a bottle of Campo Viejo Rioja to go with the steaks. Life is good.

Yay summer!


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Chicken breast tonight and some excellent steaks last night.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No grill here, save for the george foreman. Took the girlfriend out for some European dining for dinner. Schnitzel, ham, roast beef, egg ham and pickle wrapped in beef, dumplings, sausage and veggies as a split platter. I came home full and the bill barely broke $30 (no drinks). 

I miss living at home and eating a lot of burgers, chicken and italian sausage though. Summer was good eating!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes.......


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

shoretyus said:


> Jerk
> 
> Were you talking about me again? I hope so, otherwise no on ever talks about me.
> 
> ...


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

mario said:


> Pork Ribs. Have been marinating for about 20 hours. No sugary mangacake stuff....these ribs are being done European style. If you guys are nice I will post the marinate recipe sometime...:smile-new:.


Ooh, yes please. I love me some ribs!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Beef Tenderloin. Costs more than I spend on groceries all week. I'm glad my daughter and her partner are well off.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

adcandour said:


> that looks really good.


It's awesome. It's a 24hr marinade so I really like to prep it then take it on the boat the next night. Slap it on the barby then sail to the other end of the lake, drop anchor and the feast is on. ....:sFun_cheerleader2:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Which lake?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

That is Chandos lake


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Salmon and asparagus last night.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Last night it was some sausages. Here's a play-by-play for ya...

My wife never bbq's. Never. 

She purchased the sausages, gets them out of the fridge and tells me that they are already pre-cooked. She then started going off about how I always burn sausages on the bbq. Whatever; my selective hearing takes over. She asks me to light the bbq to warm it up. She brings out the sausages and I throw them on the grill. Moments later, she comes out with little kitchen tongs and tells me she's cooking them; again "because you always burn them". "Why don't you use the bbq tongs" I ask her. She responds that "you probably never clean the bbq utensils". Again, I let my selective hearing take over and I walk away. 

Couple minutes later, wife asks me to turn off the bbq and tells the kids to come up for dinner. I'm still putzing around the kitchen for a minute as they sit down at the table. I hear one of my kids tell Mom that the "sausages are freezing cold in the middle". 

I come in to the room and wife tells me the sausages are not cooked well enough. "Hey, at least they aren't burnt like I would have done eh?". I grabbed the plate of sausages and threw them in the microwave for a couple of minutes so we could eat right away.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Making me hungry and it's not even lunch time


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I envy you guys.
I just don't have the BBQ skills. Im much more proficient with a stove/.oven than a bbq. My steaks turn out much better on a cast iron pan on the stove/oven than they do on the grill. Even my ribs turn out better in the oven than the bbq due to temperature control/consistency.

But I do enjoy when someone is really good at it (although IME, not all guys who think theyre great bbq'ers are....ive chewed my way thru some pretty rubbery steaks at some bbqs). It seems to me that there are a handful of things that every guy likes to think theyre good at....bbq-ing, driving.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Diablo said:


> I envy you guys.
> I just don't have the BBQ skills. Im much more proficient with a stove/.oven than a bbq. My steaks turn out much better on a cast iron pan on the stove/oven than they do on the grill. Even my ribs turn out better in the oven than the bbq due to temperature control/consistency.
> 
> But I do enjoy when someone is really good at it (although IME, not all guys who think theyre great bbq'ers are....ive chewed my way thru some pretty rubbery steaks at some bbqs). It seems to me that there are a handful of things that every guy likes to think theyre good at....bbq-ing, driving.


One of the restaurants in new york considered to have one of the best steaks fries them in a skillet (can't be cast iron though - cause the butter ruins the season). Saw them do a porter house on Christine Cushing - damn. I do the same in winter.

my ribs get steamed in the oven for hours and finished on a bbq or open fire. This is the way a few competition guys do it. 

You're smart re the oven. I'll smoke something( like a pork shoulder) for 2 hours and finish it in the oven at a consistent 220 degrees for over a.day - and end up with a lightly smoked savoury gravy for my pull pork sandwiches. You can't do it on a charcoal bbq well enough (I'm simply not.that good at it)

Tip: whenever you see someone press a burger to get some grease induced flames, they are hacks.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

mario said:


> Pork Ribs. Have been marinating for about 20 hours. No sugary mangacake stuff....these ribs are being done European style. If you guys are nice I will post the marinate recipe sometime...:smile-new:.


Please, I've been a good boy today and yesterday too!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I like the way you type. And you seem like a really nice person.
> 
> can I have the recipe now?





JHarasym said:


> Ooh, yes please. I love me some ribs!





Ti-Ron said:


> Please, I've been a good boy today and yesterday too!


OK... you guys have been nice so here you go. I like to prepare this the night before.

1 bottle medium bodied beer or ale
2 tablespoons dijon mustard
1/4 cup olive oil
2 tablespoons honey
3-4 tablespoons fennel seed (...really goes well with pork)
2-3 cloves garlic chopped up
Lot's of FRESH chopped sage (...I can't stress the FRESH part enough)
Freshly ground black pepper and salt to your own taste

Combine it all, whisk well and throw it on top of the pork and put in the fridge overnight. I like to cut up the ribs before dumping the marinate on it.Cook very slow so it does not burn. You can obviously change the amounts of ingredients according to the amount of meat you have. This is a killer recipe....have had many people over who were floored by how good it was and have asked for the marinate recipe. Also work's equally well with pork tenderloin, chops, etc....

Bon appetite!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well over the past few days we've had pork roast & pork chops on the barbecue.
Coming up this week are some sirloin steaks.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I did up a nice little Berkshire pork coppa on the smoker yesterday. Cooked about 7 hours at 225F with some apple wood chunks. Perfect size for 2, with lots of sandwiches leftover for during the week. :congratulatory:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> I did up a nice little Berkshire pork coppa on the smoker yesterday. Cooked about 7 hours at 225F with some apple wood chunks. Perfect size for 2, with lots of sandwiches leftover for during the week. :congratulatory:


Cooking meat over wood...
Looks good.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Here's an old pic strictly thrown in here to get me motivated and make you hungry.

I'm not ashamed to say that this meat steams in an oven for hours with the silverskin off, so it doesn't shrink too much. I'm going to the butcher today. I can't take this thread anymore.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

everyone loves Japanese food right....did youse know they usually serve noodles at BBQs here? Yeah, I know....should be illegal `n stuff.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> everyone loves Japanese food right....did youse know they usually serve noodles at BBQs here? Yeah, I know....should be illegal `n stuff.


gotta have a carb with your bbq...I guess its the Asian take on potato salad or mac n cheese


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Got some burgers for supper...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

zontar said:


> Got some burgers for supper...


Same. M&Ms . Precooked. Shameful.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sometimes you have to cut corners...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Today after work will be beef tenderloin on the BBQ. Can't wait.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I wish you lived in Bradford and not brantford. I was a couple of letters away from eating right tonight...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Burgers for lunch--with cumin in them--yum...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice. Tasty as well I assume


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Did these yesterday ...dry rub of cinnamon,paprika, allspice,garlic salt pepper and brown sugar. Done on the smoker with applewood from pruning my trees. Topped off with a front porch jam..... perfect Dad's day. 

The sauce on the table is never used ..nor needed


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The rub sounds tasty


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Done these over the weekend... Look up "Bacon Explosion"...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Hamstrung said:


> Done these over the weekend... Look up "Bacon Explosion"...
> 
> View attachment 8791


How was it? I love bacon. I love sausage. I think I'll love a bacon explosion.

- - - Updated - - -

This was from yesterday evening. My take on my mother's baked fish recipe.

A friend also brought up some jerk chicken. His recipe is 90% Jamai.can spring onion you can get in kensington market. Unfortunately, they are $20/lb, but they make a massive difference in flavour. It is outstanding and somewhat unconventional tasting, but far superior to what you'd get at a typical jerk eatery.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Out of this world.
> 
> The rub was 1/3 brown sugar, 1/3 salt mix (celery salt, seasoned salt, onion salt, garlic salt) and 1/3 spice mix (chili powder, paprika, cumin).
> 
> ...


How do you keep a fire so consistently low for such a long time?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

adcandour said:


> How was it? I love bacon. I love sausage. I think I'll love a bacon explosion.


I've done these on the smoker a couple of times. Fantastic! 
You cut slices off and they're a swirl of bacon and pork (I used spicy Italian ground pork). You can put them on a bun or just grab a fork and have at it!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

A little smoked pork shoulder "before":



A little smoked pulled pork poutine "after":


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Older thread but with the season upon us,... I'm wondering whats cooking?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've been asked get some more of that pulled pork together. It's a sign.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Korean seasoned Chicken drumsticks, hot Italian sausages and skewered pineapples. Tasty din-dins tonite.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Pork tenderloin a couple of days ago ....mmmmmm


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Just had the last of the ribeyes I did on the weekend...my co-workers were not happy at all.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Last of the Keg Steaks


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Chicken over at some friends.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Nuts to all of you . Our apartment doesn't have a balcony (or anywhere to grill, really). The closest I've come to BBQ at home is some sausages on the ole George Forman. And yes, I know it's not the same.

The best part of summer living at home would be how often sausages and burgers would get made for dinner with pasta salad and veggies as sides. Delicious.

That said, when I lived at a house with a natural gas BBQ on the back deck, I never used it... I'm not very culinary inclined, just love to eat :/


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, we need more fuel...


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

I think it'll be chicken souvlaki tonight per the wife's request. My mouth is watering already.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I did a nice 7 pound hunk of brisket on the weekend. Came out melt-in-your-mouth perfect.

Rub down the night before (note the nice vein of fat through the centre):










6 hours into the cook:










Ready to come off the grill after 11 hours:










Supper's ready:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

^^ That looks amazing! ^^

I told myself I'd cook a brisket this year and so far I've done it twice but in a slow cooker. Didn't let me down, turned out great. I see you're using the egg deal, correct? Has anyone done one on a traditional grill?


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Did cedar plank salmon with a honey mustard glaze on the grill last night...not too shabby. I still prefer blackened salmon (I'll use a cast iron pan on the grill versus doing it on the stove as it can get a bit messy with all of the spattering) but it was still pretty darn tasty. My 7-year old managed to gobble hers up before I could get halfway through my own piece...that's one I'll have to do again, me thinks.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Ground turkey mixed with ground Italian sausage burgers last night and marinated (garlic, cilantro and lime) flank steak tonight. I meant to snap a pic of the flank steak sliced up but forgot all about it once I sliced it...duh. ;-)


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

- - - Updated - - -

Barbequed Tofu! Yum!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Barbequed Tofu! Yum!


You can have it all.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Thought about taking a few minutes to do some steaks on the griddle but when it came time to lighting it the rain was bouncing 3 inches off the pavement. Takes about the same time to cook a good steak as it does to drink half a bottle of beer or coke. About 4 minutes or so. No sauce, rub, marinade or anything like that. Just almost mooing cow. Rare to the max.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Does anyone make desserts on a barbeque?

I make grilled apples with a molasses, brown sugar glaze. They are amazing.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> Does anyone make desserts on a barbeque?
> 
> I make grilled apples with a molasses, brown sugar glaze. They are amazing.


I once barbecued a pie...

We were at a motel and bought a pie (That required to be baked) to share with some friends who were also out of town and our trips overlapped for a couple of days.
the oven in the kitchenette conked out, but they had some barbecues for the guests to use--so we put it on the barbecue--and it worked...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> You can have it all.









..........


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lola said:


> Does anyone make desserts on a barbeque?
> 
> I make grilled apples with a molasses, brown sugar glaze. They are amazing.


I do Pineapple Rings brushed with barbecue sauce that are surprisingly good.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

A local Hutterite chicken cut in half, grilled over Quebracho charcoal. New gold nugget potatoes with Vidalia onions, garlic and butter in the foil pouch. 










Good eats if I do say so.

:sCh_odie:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

This past weekend. Some of the best steaks I've had in a long time, guests brought these over but I grilled. 
Before....










After.....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

This is today, just starting out. St Louis style pork side ribs. I haven't made ribs on the grill in a LONG time so if you have suggestions, please share as these will be on deck for the next 1-2 hours. 










edit:
After...










These were fantastic! Family loved them. I cooked these for about 85 minutes total, 25 at 400-500 direct and the rest at 300 indirect, put on a little BBQ sauce in between, came out perfect.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Cooked for a HUGE chunk of my girlfriend's family, today. 2 giant beef briskets, 7 racks of pork ribs, a dozen chicken breasts, and some sausages, burgers, dogs, and 60 ears of corn. Manning 3 big grills and a smoker really has a way of winning people over. (Bringing beer also helps.)


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Taylor said:


> Cooked for a HUGE chunk of my girlfriend's family, today


Whew. Did anyone else miss the "for" in above on a first read? Thought I would have to call the RCMP, but it seems it's all good on second read.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Taylor said:


> Cooked for a HUGE chunk of my girlfriend's family, today. 2 giant beef briskets, 7 racks of pork ribs, a dozen chicken breasts, and some sausages, burgers, dogs, and 60 ears of corn. Manning 3 big grills and a smoker really has a way of winning people over. (Bringing beer also helps.)


You now know who they are going to call for every event, big and small, for the rest of your life. Even if you break up with your girlfriend they will still call you. And every present you will now get will be aprons.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> I do Pineapple Rings brushed with barbecue sauce that are surprisingly good.


We had a friend who did that--and so now we do too--it's good.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> You now know who they are going to call for every event, big and small, for the rest of your life. Even if you break up with your girlfriend they will still call you. And every present you will now get will be aprons.


 I'm just about on track to start up a small catering company in the next 3-4 years, so I'm okay with that.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Just the one with it's paw up. Sadness just tastes better.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

MMMMMMMMMM... puppies...​






.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2015)

Picked up a brisket from Whole Foods today. That'll be our 4th of July smoke tomorrow while we hide from the insanity and the crowds and maybe sing O Canada.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I picked up a new set of patio furnature this afternoon. The table is a neat idea. It uses ceramic tiles which can easily be changed should you get bored with the colour.


Tis a fine table but I think you might have trouble getting things to cook proper and the Mrs doesn't look overly happy about it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I picked up a grill top pizza oven a few weeks ago and it has been fantastic! I've used many times now and highly recommend, http://www.bakerstonebox.com
Got mine at Home Depot for $80 plus tax, they matched a sale price otherwise it is something like $130 but still worth it in my opinion. Comes with a few helpful accessories and a storage cover, some assembly required on the unit. 

We've been making pizza from scratch in our home and using a stone in the oven but this is even better and way faster, ready in 4 to 5 minutes.

Last night....


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Mmmmmmm..... I am sooooo hungry now.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, I'm officially starving.

Going to bed hungry sucks.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Started the process last night (getting my rub on 

I think I'll be smoking it tonight and cooking it all day tomorrow. Pigging out on pulled pork poutine on Monday.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Fresh Atlantic Salmon fillet, marinaded in ginger, honey, lemon juice and EVOO.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, it was pork chops on the barbie with Montreal Steak spice added to flavour.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I had 6 for lunch today and knowing this, I purchased a little gas BBQ from Lowes yesterday.

It's entry level but I seldom need one so it should do. The brand is Char Broil.

It has 4 main burners and one side burner, total BTU 42,000.

My son in law cooked up a bunch of nice thick rib eyes for me, while I practiced a few blue grass tunes with my dad.

Even had my grand daughter over for the day.

Outstanding day.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

We're hosting Thanksgiving for some of my family tomorrow and wanted to do something different than turkey and/or ham but I got overruled (well, my wife spent enough money at the grocery store to get a free turkey...don't know if I should be happy about that) and will be doing both turkey and ham. We typically use a counter top roaster for the turkey and then warm up the ham in the oven...usually works out fine.

Sitting at work this morning I started thinking about doing the turkey on the grill...heck, maybe even tossing in a few wood chips and smoking it a little.

After a little research I think I'm going to go ahead and grill it. I'm still not certain about exactly how I'll do it just yet but I suspect it'll be along the lines of having it sitting in a roasting pan in a V-rack (I think I have one at home) with some liquid (likely stock and/or water) in the bottom of the pan over indirect heat (3 burners...middle one off with turkey in the middle) and perhaps an aluminium foil pouch full of some sort of soaked wood chips for smoke.

Anybody have any experience grilling a turkey?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Wind Chill is -5C here right now. so it's cooking indoors.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> Wind Chill is -5C here right now. so it's cooking indoors.


House is going to be full of loud people...so it's cooking outdoors....no matter the temp.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Its good to see this thread pop up again. I missed out this year, started strong on the grill but lost some momentum towards the end of summer. 
I've done lots of cold grilling and I don't like it mostly but I'm a fair-weather pussy. My neighbour on the other hand has cooked Christmas dinner on his grill multiple years now and its tuned out well. 
Good luck, hopefully the weather is forgiving.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

vadsy said:


> Its good to see this thread pop up again. I missed out this year, started strong on the grill but lost some momentum towards the end of summer.
> I've done lots of cold grilling and I don't like it mostly but I'm a fair-weather pussy. My neighbour on the other hand has cooked Christmas dinner on his grill multiple years now and its tuned out well.
> Good luck, hopefully the weather is forgiving.


I actually enjoy BBQ'ing outdoors in the winter. My son loves it so we get to spend some time together and enjoy a few beers and wine.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I do charcoal, so it doesn't really work in winter.

I was also looking for the thread. I've passed the smoking/bbq phase of the pork shoulder I'm currently cooking, so no grill pics. The bastard has been cooking since last night, and I need it to FINISH!!! I need at least 10 hours in the fridge before it's served; timing is tight.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

marcos said:


> I actually enjoy BBQ'ing outdoors in the winter. My son loves it so we get to spend some time together and enjoy a few beers and wine.



Same here. Back in the day my Dad would BBQ in any weather conditions. We are hosting Thanksgiving this year. My wife is cooking the traditional turkey and I am doing Quails on the BBQ. Quails are marinating as I write this…….


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Not really into BBquing and since the gas griddle is under about 4" of wet snow and it's -5 without the windchill I'll pass.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Our barbecue is broken...
Hmm--fix or new one?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I had 6 for lunch today and knowing this, I purchased a little gas BBQ from Lowes yesterday.
> 
> It's entry level but I seldom need one so it should do. The brand is Char Broil.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

About my cooking indoors - I live in an apartment and don't have a balcony.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I had some lamb chops I grilled up...wow they were good!

I am only using hardwood charcoal now. Am totally sold on it, after experimenting for about a year with BBQ;
funny I initially picked up a cheap $20 Weber replica at Crappy Tire, to get my feet wet with charcoal & use it for camping etc
I did eventually buy a nicer Weber BBQ, but still use that little POS most of the time...it works great!!


the biggest revelation for me was when I discovered there is no need for starter fluid etc: those charcoal chimneys work fantastic

I might try cooking some stuff during the winter as well, this year.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> We're hosting Thanksgiving for some of my family tomorrow and wanted to do something different than turkey and/or ham but I got overruled (well, my wife spent enough money at the grocery store to get a free turkey...don't know if I should be happy about that) and will be doing both turkey and ham. We typically use a counter top roaster for the turkey and then warm up the ham in the oven...usually works out fine.
> 
> Sitting at work this morning I started thinking about doing the turkey on the grill...heck, maybe even tossing in a few wood chips and smoking it a little.
> 
> ...


How did it go?


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> How did it go?


I almost chickened (haha) out but decided to go ahead and grill it. The 15 lb. turkey barely fit in my grill (well, it fit over the middle burner that was going to be off...but from head to toe, it barely fit) but I made it work. With the cold weather I had to turn up the outside burners higher than I wanted to...or so I thought. The temp. gauge on the outside of my grill might have been lying to me because the turkey cooked a little quicker than I thought it would based on the temp I THOUGHT the grill was at. If I dare do this again I'll have to get a better reading on the grill's temp.

I tried to add some cherry wood smoke via soaked wood chips in a foil pouch. I had to replace it once. I was hoping for more smoke flavour so I'll have to work on that for next time.

So, how did it taste?? Well, there were no complaints (a few of my family members are straight shooters) and plenty of compliments. Myself, I thought it was pretty good...moist and flavourful. But I was hoping for more smoke flavour...that's my only beef.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd eat that - and enjoy it, I bet!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

johnnyshaka said:


> I almost chickened (haha) out but decided to go ahead and grill it. The 15 lb. turkey barely fit in my grill (well, it fit over the middle burner that was going to be off...but from head to toe, it barely fit) but I made it work. With the cold weather I had to turn up the outside burners higher than I wanted to...or so I thought. The temp. gauge on the outside of my grill might have been lying to me because the turkey cooked a little quicker than I thought it would based on the temp I THOUGHT the grill was at. If I dare do this again I'll have to get a better reading on the grill's temp.
> 
> I tried to add some cherry wood smoke via soaked wood chips in a foil pouch. I had to replace it once. I was hoping for more smoke flavour so I'll have to work on that for next time.
> 
> So, how did it taste?? Well, there were no complaints (a few of my family members are straight shooters) and plenty of compliments. Myself, I thought it was pretty good...moist and flavourful. But I was hoping for more smoke flavour...that's my only beef.


I use the BBQ below - you can smoke anything and it's relatively cheap to buy. I tried the foil thing and even had a smoke box once - all fails. There's simply nothing easier than throwing more wood in some coals to get your smoke.

The attachment you can buy is called the smokenator; it's fantastic.

If you soaked the wood chips this round, I would put them in dry for your next try. Let them catch fire and then choke the air to get them smoldering. You'll have to keep adding more, so I'd even consider lighting them outside of the grill and then throw them in beside the turkey or something.

Another thing to note (if you look at this image), is that the pan drippings will also be smoked which results in a smoked chalet style gravy. you'll be a hero with that one.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

adcandour said:


> I use the BBQ below - you can smoke anything and it's relatively cheap to buy. I tried the foil thing and even had a smoke box once - all fails. There's simply nothing easier than throwing more wood in some coals to get your smoke.
> 
> The attachment you can buy is called the smokenator; it's fantastic.
> 
> ...


That's a bitchin' bird! What kind of grill is that?

I did soak the wood chips but also added some dry ones as well. But you're right, a proper charcoal/wood burner would do a much better job.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

johnnyshaka said:


> That's a bitchin' bird! What kind of grill is that?
> 
> I did soak the wood chips but also added some dry ones as well. But you're right, a proper charcoal/wood burner would do a much better job.


That grill is called a Weber Performer and I bought the 'smokenator' attachment for it.

That's a pic I took off the net. I've never smoked a bird.

I wonder if you bought a small bag of coal, heated one on the bbq (while it's warming up), and then threw it in with the wood chips, if that would have a better effect.


----------

